# Covered diagnosis for trimming of nails



## mrolf (Dec 11, 2009)

Could someone help me to find what Medicare considers covered diagnosis for trimming of nails on a Medicare patient.  Thanks.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Dec 11, 2009)

Look at your LCD "Routine FootCare/debridement of nails"


----------

